# Visa Subclass 489 CONDITIONS FULFILLMENT



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

HI ALL,

I would like to know about the conditions in visa 489.

I fully understand that ,this visa is for 4 years and one has to live in regional are for at least 2 years and 1 years of work experience.

what i really want to know is that can we live in non regional area FOR FEW MONTHS and later on move to regional area

OR

CAN WE MOVE OUT OF REGIONAL AREA AS SOON AS WE COMPLETE OUR 2 YEARS PERIOD IN REGIONAL AREA.

AND ONE MORE THING DO WE GET ANY TIME TO LIVE IN NON REGIONAL/METRO AREA AFTER WE LAND IN AUSTRALIA.IF YES, THEN FOR HOW LONG WE CAN STAY THERE.

AND DOES THE VISA PERIOD START IMMEDIATELT AFTER WE LAND IN AUSTRALIA (489 REGIONAL)

REGARDS.

LITTLE KANGAROO.


----------



## rase2rase (Sep 6, 2011)

little kangaroo said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I would like to know about the conditions in visa 489.
> 
> ...




Those who are fulfilling the obligations of Sub class 489 can apply for apply for permanent residency(887)

1) Residence in a specified regional area - Atleast 2 yrs lived in regional area
2) Work in a specified regional area - Atleast 1 yr in any field of work including self-employed 

(You should complete the above obligations and you must obtain PR before your 489(4yrs) Expires)


For more info check http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/887/


----------



## Anil (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Seniors,

I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes thats a problem

1 yr work is mandatory in regional area, to be eligible PR


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

Anil said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am on 489 Visa (Relative Sponsored).My sister sponsored me and she lives in Victoria.Am i entitled to live and work only in Victoria or can I live in other designated areas as well (like WA,SA,ACT)


Hi Anil,

Since you are already on the 489 visa I would like to ask you this : My relative staying in Australia told me that expats who comes on a provisional visa like 489 or others are entitled to pay higher taxes ( approx 47%) , get paid lesser compared to a person on a PR/citizen and also do not receive medical and other facilities from the government.

Do you have any idea about the rights of the expats going on provisional visas? Or some link/info you can help me with ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

hthoria said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> Since you are already on the 489 visa I would like to ask you this : My relative staying in Australia told me that expats who comes on a provisional visa like 489 or others are entitled to pay higher taxes ( approx 47%) , get paid lesser compared to a person on a PR/citizen and also do not receive medical and other facilities from the government.
> 
> Do you have any idea about the rights of the expats going on provisional visas? Or some link/info you can help me with ?


 Rubbish. There is no provision for 489 holders to pay higher taxes. You will pay the same as everyone else based on your income and deductions. 
But no you will not be entitled to medicare. 

As for income it is against the law to discriminate against someone and pay a lower wage. Their will still be odd employers that will do that but it is definitely not the norm.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

489 is PR visa?? Can ve get advantage like education tax free??, medicare etc??


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

jayptl said:


> 489 is PR visa?? Can ve get advantage like education tax free??, medicare etc??


489 is not a PR visa.. It's a provisional Visa..


----------



## hthoria (Dec 19, 2012)

_shel said:


> Rubbish. There is no provision for 489 holders to pay higher taxes. You will pay the same as everyone else based on your income and deductions.
> But no you will not be entitled to medicare.
> 
> As for income it is against the law to discriminate against someone and pay a lower wage. Their will still be odd employers that will do that but it is definitely not the norm.


Thank you for your reply..this clears many doubts.

Also..do you have any idea as to how much it takes once applied for the 887 visa after completing 2 years in Oz and going towards the path for PR. do you know anyone having faced any problems for the same?


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*

Hi, 
Any one got 489 Visa invitation(NSW)?

Thank you


----------



## Ravi83 (Jun 28, 2013)

*How to apply for 489 visa as a welder*

Hi I am welder have got one and half year diploma course and 7 year experience working n a private workshop as a welder  am I eligible to apply for that visa .if yes then how .


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ravi83 said:


> Hi I am welder have got one and half year diploma course and 7 year experience working n a private workshop as a welder  am I eligible to apply for that visa .if yes then how .


Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

Possibly if you meet the requirements and can pass a skills assessment.


----------



## Ravi83 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Requirements*

Possibly if you meet the requirements and can pass a skills assessment.[/QUOTE
Thank you so much for you reply all I want find out the requirement if I am eligible or not ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Welder (First Class) - 322313

Trades Recognition Australia


----------



## saeedkhan01 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, Just a quick question. I am awaiting 489 invite. I just want to know if i have to work in my field for 1 year to be eligible for 887 (which is electronics engineer) or any job can do it ?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

saeedkhan01 said:


> Hi, Just a quick question. I am awaiting 489 invite. I just want to know if i have to work in my field for 1 year to be eligible for 887 (which is electronics engineer) or any job can do it ?


Hi saeed,

Any job can lead to PR if you work for one year and live for 2 years on the designated area.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## navinsaxena (Sep 18, 2013)

*489 visa*

Greetings to all,
This is my first message on this forum.... I have recently initiated the process of applying for regional (subclass 489) visa........ However, I have one big question in my mind. Can somebody tell me, if I am allowed to work and live in Adelaide with this regional visa, as I am applying for South Australian region.

Cheers,
Navin


----------



## ikram82 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Brother sponsor sis in law*

Hi,

I would like to know if my brother can sponsor my wife for subclass 489? 
Thanks


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

navinsaxena said:


> Greetings to all,
> This is my first message on this forum.... I have recently initiated the process of applying for regional (subclass 489) visa........ However, I have one big question in my mind. Can somebody tell me, if I am allowed to work and live in Adelaide with this regional visa, as I am applying for South Australian region.
> 
> Cheers,
> Navin


Well i think yes you can work and live in Adelaide , as it's the only capital city in the designated areas 

wish you best of luck


----------



## pratapchava (Nov 7, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> HI ALL,
> 
> I would like to know about the conditions in visa 489.
> 
> ...


Hello LITTLE KANGAROO,

I have same issue as you stated above.
Did you get any replies for your post.
My plan is in total of 4 years, I would like to work in Sydney for year 1 and year2. Then I can move regional for year 3 and year 4.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## pratapchava (Nov 7, 2012)

rase2rase said:


> Those who are fulfilling the obligations of Sub class 489 can apply for apply for permanent residency(887)
> 
> 1) Residence in a specified regional area - Atleast 2 yrs lived in regional area
> 2) Work in a specified regional area - Atleast 1 yr in any field of work including self-employed
> ...


Hi,
I am on 489 with family sponsor.

I am clear about the conditions to fulfil to get PR through 887.

But I am unclear about working for a period of time from those 4 years in non regional is illegal or not.

Please. 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## steelrahul (Jun 19, 2014)

If a person holding 489 is it easy to find Software Engineer jobs easily in Victoria?


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

rase2rase said:


> Those who are fulfilling the obligations of Sub class 489 can apply for apply for permanent residency(887)
> 
> 1) Residence in a specified regional area - Atleast 2 yrs lived in regional area
> 2) Work in a specified regional area - Atleast 1 yr in any field of work including self-employed
> ...


Thank You For Details Information , but just wanted to confirm one thing..

for (2) ,this 1 year experience has to be as Full time/Partime Employee /contract type ?

if not wrong , we have to have 1 year of job Experience in any of the designated areas ? and after completing 1 year in that specific region , we can move other nearby places for job but have to stay in that Designated region till completion of 2 years.

It will be great if you can share any sort of additonal information related to this discussion.

Regards!!

Harsh


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

HarshMalan said:


> Thank You For Details Information , but just wanted to confirm one thing..
> 
> for (2) ,this 1 year experience has to be as Full time/Partime Employee /contract type ?
> 
> ...


Anyone please respond, I too wish to know this "If NSW Murray sponsors us can we stay in Wagga wagga, which is a regional area falls under RALPGM"


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

Pharma said:


> Anyone please respond, I too wish to know this "If NSW Murray sponsors us can we stay in Wagga wagga, which is a regional area falls under RALPGM"


Hello everyone. 
Is it a right move to chose regional sponsorship for Australia w.r.t PR?
Also is it possible to get some idea about consultants for job opportunity.
No state nomination yet ?
Thanks


----------



## nishuevr (Aug 10, 2014)

*Subclass 489*

Hi Anil, I am applying for 489 and saw your message here that you got the visa in 2012. Would like to have some help here. Can I contact you over email? 

Thanks in advance.

Nisar
nisar_ahammad @ hotmail.com


----------



## HarshMalan (May 29, 2014)

HarshMalan said:


> Hello everyone.
> Is it a right move to chose regional sponsorship for Australia w.r.t PR?
> Also is it possible to get some idea about consultants for job opportunity.
> No state nomination yet ?
> Thanks


Hi Pratap
Did you got job on 489? And what is your job category and domain.
Is it compulsory to work in ones same field , when on 489 visa?
Finally, how is full time employment calculated , I mean to say , on what parameters like salary being credited into bank account or employer will give a typed letter head note etc.

Additional help really appreciated.


----------



## avisingh1987 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Regarding subclass 489*

hi
I am Avi. I am Air conditioning mechanic and I have come in Australia just 2 weeks ago and living in Brisbane right now but I got to know that i have to live in regional areas in Queensland for next 2 years and do work for full 12 months in order to file my Permanent Residency. I want to know that is it mandatory to work in and only in my own field ( which is Air conditioning) or can i do job in any field so that i can illegible for Permanent Residency. Please help me in this matter.See you soon
Thanks 
Avi


----------



## harshvyas (Nov 5, 2014)

*Harsh*

i want to apply for 489. my sister is australian citizen living in adelaide and my wife has done master degree having experience of 1 year so can she apply for 489. and if i get 489 then is it compulsory to work for applied skills only. i mean can i do other jobs and show experience of 1 year in aus for the jobs other than my provided skills i still be able to get pr there?


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Avi,

Hope you are all doing well there ! I am 489 Visa holder for Queensland, and have planned to move in Australia in Feb. Could you please share your experiences so far?

Also, I need some advice regarding initial stay in Brisbane and choosing an appropriate regional area.

Thanks & Regards,



avisingh1987 said:


> hi
> I am Avi. I am Air conditioning mechanic and I have come in Australia just 2 weeks ago and living in Brisbane right now but I got to know that i have to live in regional areas in Queensland for next 2 years and do work for full 12 months in order to file my Permanent Residency. I want to know that is it mandatory to work in and only in my own field ( which is Air conditioning) or can i do job in any field so that i can illegible for Permanent Residency. Please help me in this matter.See you soon
> Thanks
> Avi


----------



## Hamood (Oct 19, 2014)

why would you say so ?


----------



## Hamood (Oct 19, 2014)

eguy_lk said:


> 489 is a day dream, try another type you will never get invitations, even if you get Jobs are very difficult specially IT


Why do You say that ?


----------



## toharman (Oct 27, 2014)

*489 visa condition*

Hi,

I am holding 489 visa from North Coast with Territory sponsorship. Here from last one month i am not able to get a job. but in other regional areas like Adelaide lots of jobs are available. So i want to ask that can i move to other regional area like Adeilade? If yes i can move then what is the procedure? do i need to take any approval from the territory or the state?
Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

how some you guys go for 489,just to get in oz, without knowing the implications is just shocking.


----------



## Hamood (Oct 19, 2014)

blak3 said:


> how some you guys go for 489,just to get in oz, without knowing the implications is just shocking.


what kind of implication, can you please be more informative. I appreciate that !


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

hi all,

Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!
Interesting question anyone????

further i'll to add something too

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. 

And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away.


----------



## Cresform (Apr 23, 2015)

hi all,

Suppose If someone gets 489 visa (Family Sponser) and is looking to get pr after 2 years via opting for 887 visa.

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!
Interesting question anyone????

further i'll to add something too

how long your relative has to stay in a designated area to sponsor us. 

And with 65 points should i go for family sponsorship or not. 
Under fs now im securing 65 points with ielts score L 6.5(invigulAtor took paper), R 7,S 7, W7.5.

i am also thinking about re taking ielts. What should i do?

Under 489FS are you bound to do job in your nominated occupation or you are supposed to do any full time job.

Actually my brother just got his 189 approval and he will be going next month so i was wondering if he could nominate me right away.


----------



## om prakash (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ,

Anyone have the idea of NSW 489 visa.I'm looking for it which is closed since October 2014.

Regards
Om Prakash


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi People,

Im holding 489 FS, I want to know what would happen if I want to work in SYDNEY (Non desingated area) regardless of applying for PR later.

Thank you,
TA


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

thuthime said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Im holding 489 FS, I want to know what would happen if I want to work in SYDNEY (Non desingated area) regardless of applying for PR later.
> 
> ...


 The DIBP reserves the right to cancel your subclass 489 visa if you do not comply with the visa conditions which specify that you must live and work in a regional area for the duration of the visa. Depending on the cancellation powers you are looking at possible removal from Australia and a 3 year ban.


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> The DIBP reserves the right to cancel your subclass 489 visa if you do not comply with the visa conditions which specify that you must live and work in a regional area for the duration of the visa. Depending on the cancellation powers you are looking at possible removal from Australia and a 3 year ban.


hello, y we have to wait long for getting invited for 489 FS... when we have a family member in aust then isnt is fine to grant a invitation since the family member in aust wil be ready to look after him


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

I hold a Skilled - Regional Sponsored (subclass 489) visa that has been granted on 27 February 2015 . I have already made the initial entry to Australia in July 2015 along with my husband and 4 kids. I am the primary applicant.

Now my problem is I cannot go back to Australia , at least not in a couple of years, Even if I go, its just going to be for a month or so (due to some personal reasons). Hence i cannot fulfill the condition to apply for permanent visa ie. to stay for 2 years and work for one year in regional area.

So I would like to know if there is any way I can extend this visa or apply for permanent residency without going to Australia? or stay in Australia of a month and apply from there?

I do have a brother there who is an Australian citizen.


Kindly advise


----------



## farhanvayani (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello everyone,

489 visa conditions are quite complicated as many visa holder have raised questions related to 2 years of living in regional areas and one year full time ( minimum of 35 hrs per week ) work experience. 

I am holding 489 visa (SS) and living in regional from last 7 months now. I tried hard to get full time work but its very difficult to find it. Employer usually hire as a part time or casual due to low growth populations or not much demand in regional areas . Anyway, i have got part time work after 5 months which consists of 25 hrs per week. So my question is, that work experience will be counted for 887 Permanent residency visa or not? 

I came to know from my migration agent, saying that you must have to work 35 hrs per week even you do casual or two part time job but less than that hours in a week will not be counted because As per immigration requirement is to work 35 hrs per week for 12 months NOT the equivalent amount of hours you completed in 1 or 2 years time. 

Is there anyone who can answer to the best of their knowledge or have gone through such situation related to working hours? I read some posts earlier, that 35 x 52 = 1820 hours (full time one year) but if you work as part time or casual employee which will take to meet such total hours probably 1.5 years or 2 years will be counted (I am not sure it's right info or not). 

I am also trying my best to search answer about it from other forums or agents. 

Tc !


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

farhanvayani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 489 visa conditions are quite complicated as many visa holder have raised questions related to 2 years of living in regional areas and one year full time ( minimum of 35 hrs per week ) work experience.
> 
> ...


Your migration agent has explained how it works. You must have 52 weeks during which you worked at least 35 hours. It can be through a combination of jobs, as long as the # of hours each week you include is at least 35 hours.


----------



## bharatu (Jul 13, 2016)

Can an internal auditor file an EOI under sub class 489 under state sponsorship?
I do not have any close relative residing in australia.


----------



## Thyfere (Sep 26, 2017)

farhanvayani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 489 visa conditions are quite complicated as many visa holder have raised questions related to 2 years of living in regional areas and one year full time ( minimum of 35 hrs per week ) work experience.
> 
> ...


How did you go with your 489 visa? Could you please share your experience?


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

farhanvayani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 489 visa conditions are quite complicated as many visa holder have raised questions related to 2 years of living in regional areas and one year full time ( minimum of 35 hrs per week ) work experience.
> 
> ...


HEY BRO, I know I am writing this too late.. hope you have got some solution till now, BUT thought that, you can work in week ends as well to complete 35 hrs. weekly..
Also, in which state you are in??
CHEERS!
Dev


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
Anyone has applied recently for 489 (FS) for SA.. Need to understand the current invite situation..
Good Luck!
Dev


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

dev.australia said:


> Hey Guys,
> Anyone has applied recently for 489 (FS) for SA.. Need to understand the current invite situation..
> Good Luck!
> Dev


FS is through the same draw system as 189. 489s are invited only when 189 invites are complete (and there is still allocation in case of pro-rata). When they were inviting 1000 189 per round there were 489 invites going out to pro-rata; now, not so. 

489 SS is governed by the process of the applicable state.


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

FFacs said:


> FS is through the same draw system as 189. 489s are invited only when 189 invites are complete (and there is still allocation in case of pro-rata). When they were inviting 1000 189 per round there were 489 invites going out to pro-rata; now, not so.
> 
> 489 SS is governed by the process of the applicable state.


I think that applies on 489 SS and not on 489 FS... Lets hope for the best.
Cheers!
Dev


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

_shel said:


> Rubbish. There is no provision for 489 holders to pay higher taxes. You will pay the same as everyone else based on your income and deductions.
> But no you will not be entitled to medicare.
> 
> As for income it is against the law to discriminate against someone and pay a lower wage. Their will still be odd employers that will do that but it is definitely not the norm.


Dear member,

I am applying though 489 FS. I am worried about acceptance of this visa for Jobs. Do employers discriminate against job seeks who have 489 FS as it is provisional visa.

Is is tough to find jobs as 489 FS is provisional ?

Regards,
NN


----------



## Sukhman (Dec 23, 2017)

*Travelling on student Visa*

Hello guys!
I am Sukhman bit new here. I want to just confirm about travelling from australia to india. i have applied for my TR and i will get back 10 days before my Visa expires. Is there any issue with travelling. 
I finished my Masters and applied for TR. i am going to india on 8 jan,2018 and coming back on 26 feb, 2018. My student Visa will expire on 5 march,2018. Is there any issue if i travel. Please helpme out guys.
Thanks


----------

